

Analytics for Everyone - morphics
https://sumall.com/

======
apapli
I love your web site design - very crisp!

Some friendly, unsolicited feedback from looking at your site with my biz dev
glasses on would be that it took me a while to work out what problems you
solve, and it looks like you do solve an awful lot of them.

Perhaps create a "why us" page, for visitors to quickly work out what you do
differently from others? Or a demo video perhaps?

~~~
noelwelsh
Came here to say exactly this. Looks fantastic, which is exactly what I'd
expect from the founder of Squarespace. Took me some reading to work out the
value proposition.

------
ollysb
Looks very interesting, how does this compare to mixpanel? Is it event based?
Can you compare segmented numeric values? This has been a big limitation in
mixpanel for me, you can only really do comparisons between event counts, not
any numeric values that are attached.

~~~
Joaquin13
Hi, ollysb. Mixpanel can give you a real deep dive and help you segment your
visitors and users at a granular level. SumAll is a connected data platform
and helps users gain insight at a broader level by allowing you to aggregate
all of your relevant data in one place to see patterns and find insight
through data juxtaposition.

~~~
kunle
Do you have Mixpanel on the roadmap?

Site and signup looks sweet. Will dig in later today.

------
simonz05
Signed up and hooked up AdWords, Analytics and Facebook in 2min for a small
social builder game I'm working on (<http://www.kogama.com>). Waiting eagerly
for the data to be imported. First impressions are very good and I like the
angle you are attacking the analytics problem (understanding and learning from
data, rather than collecting).

------
jimbobjim
I like how they manage to quote themselves from a TechCrunch article.
"Bringing Data Together" says their CEO.

------
vinnybhaskar
That's an ubercool landing page and app interface you've got there. However, I
personally felt that nothing on the homepage made me trust SumAll
"instantaneously". It was only when I scrolled to the footer of the page, I
saw Truste, Digicert certifications mentioned in the footer in small font
size.

Though you have some testimonials in there, those never help build an outright
trust. I need to be able to trust the SumAll brand before I can start
integrating my third party accounts. The accounts are crucial to my business.
Some that even have a financial implication.

I would strongly recommend putting a prominent message on the homepage that
can help me build the trust in an instant. This would also help you achieve a
better conversion rate.

~~~
bobpetrie
hey vinny. thanks for the feedback on "trust". We have spent a lot of time
focused on ensuring we handle customer data securely and have spent an
inordinate amount of time on our terms of use and privacy policy (to make them
readable, non-legalease and meaningful). With that said none of that helps
during conversion. we should probably be more "up front" about it. I'll pass
on your comments to the UX team. Thanks.

------
bluetidepro
Now does this work like something like Google Analytics where I can create one
account then manage multiple sites per that one login, or do I need to make a
new account ( _with a different email_ ) for each website/client I want to use
SumAll with? It looks like I currently I have to create new accounts, but I
just wanted to double check if I'm missing something. If that IS the case, you
should maybe look at multiple websites under one account for people like me,
who want to use analytics on multiple sites without the hassle of dealing with
multiple logins! Just a suggestion.

Other than that, it looks great and I can't wait to start trying it out! :)

~~~
bobpetrie
Hey bluetidepro. After setting up a single account, you can connect multiple
platforms - i.e. multiple GA accounts/profiles, multiple Facebook pages,
multiple ebay/amazon/shopify/bigcommerce/twitter/paypal/etc. accounts. The
SumAll focus is on Connected Data - seeing all of your data in one place.

------
brianlovin
I found SA quite a while back as a plugin for my shopify store. I started
using them right away to track weekly and monthly sales for my store. I was
really impressed with how easy SumAll was to use, but never really bothered to
visit the site because they sent out gorgeous weekly emails with all the
information I needed.

So finding this here is really wonderful. I'm happy to see them moving beyond
just tracking sales and on to tracking me. I've hooked up my FB, Instagram,
Twitter, Analytics and Shopify information for now.

~~~
bobpetrie
Since Shopify was our first integration, Shopify merchants are near and dear
to our hearts. Thanks for being there for us Brian.

------
SumAllMark
Thanks Hacker News for featuring us! We're huge fans of your community here at
SumAll. If you have any questions, fire away – or email us directly at
support@sumall.com.

~~~
bobpetrie
By the way, if anyone is interested in being an early user of our Bing Ads or
YouTube integrations, just send an email to support@sumall.com and we'll set
you up as an alpha tester.

------
arcatek
My name's not "Ma&euml;l" (in the header) :)

There is an annoying red dot on the news feed, but even if I click on it, it
doesn't disappear

I have linked my twitter account but it still asks to "connect a platform to
start"

[edit] It's probably because the data have not been imported yet. Maybe you
should display another message, it's confusing

But it sounds interesting ! Do you plan adding a driver for Piwik ?

~~~
bobpetrie
Hey arcatek ... a few things

1) you'll have to forgive our US-centricity. The page is choking on the
special character, so sorry for getting your name wrong. awkward. Our support
team forwarded the ticket to our design team. fix in process.

2) we have an unusually high amount of traffic today due to the HN mention, so
imports are taking longer than normal. Your twitter data will show up.
promise. thanks for the patience.

3) We didn't have Pikwik on the roadmap but I've just added it so it's on the
product team's radar.

Thanks for checking us out.

------
jqueryin
Just some advice for the dev team: When I connected my Google Analytics
account and was asked to select, I went through each section selecting the
proper profiles only to find that it had only selected the last profile
clicked. I was trying to bulk import profiles to no avail.

~~~
bobpetrie
Hey jqueryin. Sorry for the design fail. We've had a few other users run into
the same thing. We have a batch import mode for both GA and Facebook on the
roadmap. Hasn't been spec'd yet so there isn't a timeframe, but I'll add your
experience to the ticket. Thanks.

------
josh2600
I love how this website looks. Super clean.

Can you differentiate this from chartio and gecko board please? :D

Thanks!!!

------
kitsune_
Supreme aesthetics. Congratulations.

I really liked the "we've sent a mail" message when signing up. Nice touch.

------
Jake232
Stripe support would be awesome

~~~
SumAllMark
We actually do support Stripe! Sorry for the confusion, we only put the top 14
services we're integrated with on our homepage; the rest you can find on our
tour page. Let us know if you have any other questions!

~~~
Jake232
Perfect! Thanks!

------
mnml_
the import takes a while, I love the GUI.

~~~
bobpetrie
Yes. We had a huge increase in traffic today due to the Hacker News mention,
so imports are taking much longer than normal. Rest assured we're up, we're
processing data at a furious pace and you'll get an email when the data import
is done. in the meantime, thanks for the patience.

------
thoughtcriminal
This looks rediculously cool and has great potential. Two minutes and I'm up
and running.

I'm only hoping you keep your pricing low enough so that hobbiest who aren't
doing anything mission critical with the data can stay with it long term ;-)

